# Sb Mill,dial Repair???



## Kroll (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey guys,slowly this mill is coming together.But I would like to do something to the dials but what?As you can see in the pic they are not in bad shape but small bits of rust is coming through the finish.My first though is to clean them up on the wire wheel then take some satin gray spray paint in the rattle can for the finish.But will this work and not look cheap?How would you handle this?Also for some entertainment these are the locking knobs for the belts which I made out of stainless steel since the others were rusted to nothing.And here's a pic of the mill head which is just about finish except doing the electric.Won't be running it in reverse so just trying to figure out the right switch for 220v single phase.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 11, 2015)

I would clean them up and blue them with gun bluing then color fill the numbers and lines. But this is just me...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 11, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> I would clean them up and blue them with gun bluing then color fill the numbers and lines. But this is just me...Bob


I really like Muratic acid in some water for the rust. Then use baking soda and water to neutralize them then dry real good. The parts clean right up without smearing the writing with a wire wheel...Bob


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> I really like Muratic acid in some water for the rust. Then use baking soda and water to neutralize them then dry real good. The parts clean right up without smearing the writing with a wire wheel...Bob


I like the idea above, and then I would try buffing them on a buffing wheel with emory compound. I buffed the dials on my south bend 10L lathe this way without the rust treatment as they where not rusty.


----------



## brino (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd likely try an abrasive cloth like scotch-brite to clean, and then figure how to get some contrasting colour into the grooves and numbers.
-brino


----------

